# PCB Beach/Jetties - 5/8



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

My dad & I went out to the jetties this morning to see if we could get him his first red. Unfortunately, he didn't hook into any, but I did land a 35'' bull red (should have gave him the rod . ). He beat me in the total fish count though. He actually had a great day, because he had three firsts. He got his first spanish, his first ladyfish, & his first toadfish. By the way, the toadfish was an absolute pig - 13.5''! Haha. Never seen one that big.. Anyways, while we were out at the jetties, Nathan & Caleb & Andrew were at the beach. Nathan got broke off on his Okuma Solterra 50W. He had 20'' of 130 lb. mono after his wire lead & still ended up having his mainline (50 lb. mono) shredded. Must have been a big shark that got tail-wrapped. Andrew got his first pompano, & Caleb got a decent whiting. Had the pomp & the whiting for dinner & they were both delicious! Great day today. 

As always, tight lines guys.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Great catch, never could work up the nerve to climb out there myself. Also how is the water looking?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

The water is a bit murky for the first 20-40 yards or so but after that it clears right up.


----------



## clunan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice catch! Sounds like a good day.


----------

